
CloudFlare HTTP/2 - jgrahamc
https://www.cloudflare.com/http2/
======
ghosttie
It says my browser doesn't support HTTP/2 even though the caniuse.com link
says Chrome does - not sure what's going on

~~~
projct
transparent proxy?

~~~
ghosttie
ah, the Chrome Data Saver proxy, thanks

